# Escambia River 4.16.11



## isaidso (Sep 20, 2009)

Took my son out fishing Saturday morning for a couple of hours. We caught several short bass on a plastics. Tied on a white Bandit and caught a couple more dinks then Wham, a nice 17" sheephead. Was surprised by that. I was near the "X's". Anyone else catch them around there regularly?


----------



## mikshanton (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice fish.


----------

